# What's the most you've ever been tipped?



## Bun ke (Jan 1, 2017)

Most I've ever been tipped was $100 from a lady visiting long beach, ca from North Carolina. Took her to LB to Santa Monica. Another tip i had was $50 for a 3min ride lol.


----------



## Brewsster (Oct 3, 2017)

$20


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

$88-dlr ride; guy gave me $120 cash tip ... most outside of that was in the $40-dlr range


----------



## SalCoughdrop (Sep 7, 2017)

$20 two separate times.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

$20.


----------



## Milfordctuber (Sep 13, 2016)

$50.00 from a guy that I picked up at a marina who couldn't find his friends boat. He was drunk and had been dropped off by a previous Uber at the wrong pier. After I pick him up, we basically drive in a circle, and then spend time calling the guys friends to find out exactly where the are. About five minutes later, we locate the right spot. Best tip received on one of my shortest rides I've had.


----------



## Guyinarehat (Jun 10, 2016)

200 after a last call ride at 2 am. I gave it back to him told him it was too much, but he slurred at me to keep it. Right before christmas time. My karma quickly corrected itself 2 nights later when i locked my keys in the car at 1 am on christmas(With NO roadside service) . Im sure the lockout guy enjoyed his night.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

With uber $20. 

Pizza delivery $157.


----------



## RaleighUber440 (Jul 17, 2016)

$20.00


----------



## Tungsten (Nov 20, 2017)

$42.00 on a $8.01 ride. Went about two miles. Said I was funny and upbeat unlike most of her Uber drivers. Said I could have whatever is in her front pocket She pulled out a wad of cash.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

$120


A filthy rich guy tipped me $120 cash..

He told me that "i know you guys pay the cab company like $120 a day for the car, so here you are...

Jokes on him.. that's the 5:00 AM shift.

I actually paid $73 that day...


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

I did a drive from Plano TX to Waco TX on thanksgiving. PAX car broke down and he had to get home. He tipped $100 on top of the fair. Downside is I hit a tire tread and ripped off the airdamn under my truck. Costs $100 to replace it.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Surge = my tips!

Additional tips:

$100 x 6
$50-$99 x 4
$21-$49 x 2
<= $20 = too many to count
no tip = a lot more that all of the above


----------



## GouryG (Nov 25, 2017)

Got a $35.00 tip from a pax for returning their cellphone they dropped in my SUV the night before. They were my last run of the night. Picked them up at closing time at all local pub restaurant. The next day I got a call asking if I found a phone in my back seat. I happened to be out with my family at the time and we were using my wife's vehicle. I told them that I would check as soon as I got home. They were ok with that. I got home and found the phone under the seat. I called them back and arranged to drop it off when I go out later in the evening. Thankfully they were not too far from where I planned to go in the Allentown / Bethlehem area. I returned the phone and he handed me $35.00 for returning his phone.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

$75 on a 2.5 hr ride where I had to deadhead back the entire trip


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

$100 on 3 different occasions


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Bun ke said:


> Most I've ever been tipped was $100 from a lady visiting long beach, ca from North Carolina. Took her to LB to Santa Monica. Another tip i had was $50 for a 3min ride lol.


$1.00


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

after 150 trips the best was 10 cash on an 8 dollar trip


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

$50 for $10 ride. The guy even complained because I was doing 40-42mph on a 35mph country road.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

$15 today


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I received a $100 Bill from a Buffalo Bills player about two weeks ago. I picked him up downtown and drove him to his house about 20 minutes away.

He kept commenting about 'look at all this snow'...where I laughed and said, What Snow, This is a dusting. I told him to wait until Sunday, they were calling for 4-6 around game time. He got excited and told me he was gonna make a snow angel








...and he did. Then he had a snowball fight:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939954931569606656


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

$20 from a *****...


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

$20. Younger guy had a fat wad of cash and seemed like he was trying to impress his friends. Thats fine by me, impress away


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

$40 cash on a match uber pay to me since he was embarrassed by how his friends were acting in the backseat. So $80 for an under 50 minute ride. Nice way to end the night minus the next morning found white powder on the backseat. He and his buddies were my last ride; so know it was them.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

$100 on December 23rd.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

100 buy a guy who had an uber called for by his sister. pulled up to location, called her when i noticed no one was there, she said it was for her brother and he would be out in a few. waited around 3 min. drove him to a bar (around 15 min away). guy pulled out a fat wad (maybe 2k cash)? asked me if i had change for a 100. did not. started raining. got out of the car, looked down at his wad, gave me a 100 dollar bill and said thanks for the ride and ran into the bar. 


picked up a guy named hector in hayward. offered me 300 cash to turn off the app and drive to SAC he needed to pick up something, said he would give me 300 cash for the ride back as well. turned off app. was handed 300 in 20s. on the way to sac, he does a bump of coke in the car. get there, hes giving me these vague turn by turn directions into an industrial area. said to drop him off here and go to the 7-11 down the street and come back in 10-15 min. doso as instructed. come back, he gets in my car with a brown paper bag. peers it open and rips out 3 clean 100s. (must have been at least 30-40k cash in that bag) we drive back to hayward and he does another bump of coke on the way back. pretty sure i just drove a guy who pick up some drug deal $$. made 600 in about 3 hours and didn't get robbed.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> 100 buy a guy who had an uber called for by his sister. pulled up to location, called her when i noticed no one was there, she said it was for her brother and he would be out in a few. waited around 3 min. drove him to a bar (around 15 min away). guy pulled out a fat wad (maybe 2k cash)? asked me if i had change for a 100. did not. started raining. got out of the car, looked down at his wad, gave me a 100 dollar bill and said thanks for the ride and ran into the bar.
> 
> picked up a guy named hector in hayward. offered me 300 cash to turn off the app and drive to SAC he needed to pick up something, said he would give me 300 cash for the ride back as well. turned off app. was handed 300 in 20s. on the way to sac, he does a bump of coke in the car. get there, hes giving me these vague turn by turn directions into an industrial area. said to drop him off here and go to the 7-11 down the street and come back in 10-15 min. doso as instructed. come back, he gets in my car with a brown paper bag. peers it open and rips out 3 clean 100s. (must have been at least 30-40k cash in that bag) we drive back to hayward and he does another bump of coke on the way back. pretty sure i just drove a guy who pick up some drug deal $$. made 600 in about 3 hours and didn't get robbed.


Damn I'd do that everyday.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

.10 cents .


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I received this last week.. made me smile all night


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> 100 buy a guy who had an uber called for by his sister. pulled up to location, called her when i noticed no one was there, she said it was for her brother and he would be out in a few. waited around 3 min. drove him to a bar (around 15 min away). guy pulled out a fat wad (maybe 2k cash)? asked me if i had change for a 100. did not. started raining. got out of the car, looked down at his wad, gave me a 100 dollar bill and said thanks for the ride and ran into the bar.
> 
> picked up a guy named hector in hayward. offered me 300 cash to turn off the app and drive to SAC he needed to pick up something, said he would give me 300 cash for the ride back as well. turned off app. was handed 300 in 20s. on the way to sac, he does a bump of coke in the car. get there, hes giving me these vague turn by turn directions into an industrial area. said to drop him off here and go to the 7-11 down the street and come back in 10-15 min. doso as instructed. come back, he gets in my car with a brown paper bag. peers it open and rips out 3 clean 100s. (must have been at least 30-40k cash in that bag) we drive back to hayward and he does another bump of coke on the way back. pretty sure i just drove a guy who pick up some drug deal $$. made 600 in about 3 hours and didn't get robbed.


Where do I sign up for those rides?


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Uber? $10. Bartending? $100. Fixing computers? $500.

Yeah, I tried to turn down both of the last two, customers would have nothing of it.

Tonight? $7. Only one pax tipped, and I hadn't been driving much lately, didn't realize Uber cut rates recently. It's now $0.525/mile, less than the IRS deduction rate.

Made about $200 last NYE, $72 tonight. It's been mostly not worth getting in the car this year, I haven't seen any kind of guarantee since last NYE, no guarantee at all this year. I'm really glad I don't depend on driving to pay the bills, doing this day to day here wouldn't even make my car payment, and I didn't spend that much on my car.

Oh, and had I followed the app directions on one dropoff, I'd have gotten a ticket that would have been twice what I made, fortunately I knew better than to go the wrong way on that one way street. The cop was sitting right there. hidden just out of sight for that turn, saw him as I left that stop. Pax was annoyed that I wouldn't follow the GPS.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

ratethis said:


> Where do I sign up for those rides?


get lucky and go to sketchy ass neighborhoods in hayward looking for guys named hector.


----------



## Jasmin412 (Jan 4, 2018)

17 twice. Odd amount.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

100 3 times in two years.. 140 once..


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I got a middle finger. Does that count as tips?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Skorpio said:


> I got a middle finger. Does that count as tips?


Depends, did it come with helpful advice?


----------



## DSB (Dec 4, 2016)

Guyinarehat said:


> 200 after a last call ride at 2 am. I gave it back to him told him it was too much, but he slurred at me to keep it. Right before christmas time. My karma quickly corrected itself 2 nights later when i locked my keys in the car at 1 am on christmas(With NO roadside service) . Im sure the lockout guy enjoyed his night.


That's not bad karma, that was God providing the money you needed in advance!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

$60 for about a 3 mile ride. I had some wait time, as the lady owned a bar and had a Christmas party for her employees. She had to load some packages. Gave me $40 when I picked her up and another $20 when I dropped her off.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

$40 several times. Still awaiting the elusive $100... It is my white whale!


----------



## jckatz411 (Jan 15, 2018)

$60 cash. Passenger had an accident the night before exiting the Eisenhower Tunnel. Needed a ride to the airport. I had to be at work in 4 hours but it's only am hour trip. Fog was so bad could only see 1 ½ car lights if the driver had on his or her hazards. 

She was ghost white the entire trip. Got her there safely and though she gave me a $20 tip which I'll be honest wasn't enough, but got to work and noticed 3 $20 bills felt a bit better but will be happy not to do that again.,


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

The week after I started driving I was hauling quite a few folks from Ireland around Hershey from the Courtyard by Marriott.
On one of the Trips I noticed two large Tour Buses behind the Hotel and finally asked some Pax about this.
Turns out it was the Irish Singing Group "Celtic Thunder" and they were performing at the Hershey Theater that week.
2 x $208 seats - Fourth Row, Dead Center... FREE!!!!
*$416*
(Not Cash - Beginners Luck? Several weeks later I got FREE Tickets to the Show "Kinky Boots" the same way)


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

$70. Account holder said charge whatever I wanted to and did not take the trip. Fortunately, his friends knew 'that is not how this works'. One gave me a $20 and another a $50.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

I have had...

1 $60 tip
2 $40 tip
Many $20 tip


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

$260 cash from an attorney.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

I got a tip once.couldn't sit for a week.


----------



## Bumpsy (Jan 1, 2018)

$4


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

$100 tip + $40 strip club drop off. Lasted about one hour before I got a speeding ticket...waaah. I be hoping for traffic school, etc.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

$200 on instacart on a large order of pots and pans


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

$38 tip on the app and I think that was a percentage of the total fare...most in cash was $20


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I would have been tipped $90 but I didn’t have change for a hundred.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> With uber $20.
> 
> Pizza delivery $157.


I miss the dealerships that tipped $40 twice a week when I was in the store. Wish I could go back but had a falling out with the way things were run in the store by the supervisor. Good team but bad management. If she wasn't there I would gladly go back.


----------

